# White Widow Auto in a Bubble Boy Type Sysyem



## Brian Fleury (Mar 7, 2019)

This is 6-7 weeks.  It's a 3.5 gallon bucket.  I'm just giving it the recommended amount of FF products.  These are supposed to be short.  Mine would be over 5' if not for the top of the tent.  I've never done one this way and don't know what to expect.  It had very good, close lighting.  I couldn't get it to smoke a bone to stunt it's growth.  It ignored me.  Thanks
Brian


----------



## Brian Fleury (Mar 7, 2019)

Also, it did start to flower in the past week.  Hoping that was an auto-flower stretch?


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2019)

Whoa!  
She's a Wild one!
Got room to bend her over?
How big is your tent?


----------



## Brian Fleury (Mar 7, 2019)

Tent is 60x48x24.  I don't think training this is an option.  I think I may have issues with weight distribution.  I could go up to a 5 gallon just for ballast.  I am definitely in new territory.  It was fun watching the growth rate.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks like it needed more light and to be flipped weeks ago.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2019)

I think he said it is an autoflower so it’ll flower on its own schedule...I’d tie it down somehow...or put a scrog net over it...


----------



## Growdude (Mar 9, 2019)

missed that


2RedEyes said:


> I think he said it is an autoflower so it’ll flower on its own schedule...I’d tie it down somehow...or put a scrog net over it...


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 10, 2019)

From all looks it appears to not be an autoflower.  Could the seed have been mixed up or perhaps you got a regular photo period seed mislabeled as an Auto?


----------



## Brian Fleury (Mar 18, 2019)

I had it right under a King 1000W at 18/6 for around 6 weeks?  I put it in my flower room mainly due to the size of my tent.  I have it tied/bent.  I had a NL auto that had similar growth, up fast.  I kilt that plant by stoopidity.  I am basically keeping 1/2 of the roots in the water.  Wonder if that attributes to growth patterns?


----------

